# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  HELP!! soort van lichte acne op wangen / acne littekens? (met fotos)

## norara

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb al een tijdje last van een probleempje, namelijk puistjes op mijn wang.
In het begin waren het echte puistjes, en als ik op mijn wangen voelde dan voelde
het net bultjes, gewone acnevorm dus. Ik vond het erg raar, omdat ik zelf nog nooit
acne heb gehad op mijn wangen, maar enkel op mijn voorhoofd, wanneer ik bijvoorbeeld veel
chocola at.Deze gingen snel weg als ik veel water dronk etc.. maar bij de wangen niet..

Ik heb er al een paar maanden last van, en heb er echt helemaal genoeg van. De puistjes op mijn
wangen zijn op dit moment ( al een tijdje) niet meer puistjes, maar lijken net littekens
van puisten. Ze zijn plat en lijken net gewone rode punten op mijn wangen (ik vind het vreselijk)
Het lijkt niet echt op acne, en weet niet wat het precies is.. Maar mijn wangen voelen gewoon
glad aan, terwijl er nog gewoon rode punten zijn die maar niet weg willen.

Heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik ervan af kom // meer info over wat het mogelijk kan zijn?? (zie fotos)


Ik wil nog niet naar de doc gaan, omdat deze vaak verkeerde middelen voorschrijft die het
nog erger maken (heeft mijn zus meegemaakt)

----------


## linda5

Beste Norara,
Wat vervelent dat je last heb van acne.
Ik ben allround schoonheidsspecialiste en zoek mensen die mee willen reizen naar mijn school
in Amsterdam Academie Louman voor een gratis behandeling tegen acne en als examen model.
Ik betaal hiervoor de reiskosten.
Vaak heeft antibiotica wat een huisarts voor schrijft een uitdrogend effect op de huid
en veel bijwerkingen.
Dit is alleen maar zinvol bij veel ontstekingen en puistjes met pus.
Wij werken met lijnzaad pakkingen en lysing maskers dat allemaal met huid eigen stoffen 
en zonder parfum en alles 100% natuurlijk.
Heel veel cremes zijn namelijk echt slecht voor de huid.
Mocht je interesse hebben voor een behandeling 
bij mijn school met hele goede docenten.
Mail mij dan asjeblieft ik heb dringend iemand nodig voor mijn examen.
En ik help je er graag vanaf.
Mijn email adres is [email protected]
Groetjes lobke

----------

